# Downtown Grand Rapids Fishing



## jr-ski (Mar 20, 2011)

A gun is a tool in the hands of someone trained to use it properly. Just like a knife can be a weapon in the hands of a punk. Why question a man and his rights?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

jr-ski said:


> A gun is a tool in the hands of someone trained to use it properly. Just like a knife can be a weapon in the hands of a punk. Why question a man and his rights?


 I under stand what your saying, but to tell some one that u carry a gun to go fishin, I've been running up n down that river day n night for over 60 years n never ever found the need to carry a gun, what ever happened to taken care of punks with your two dummy beaters, or am I just to old fashion, besides that most punks don't have the b***s to stay close to ya with a knife, there more then likely shoot ya, or throw rocks......Stop all that gun talk n just go fishing


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

The bums seem scary when they pop out of the bushes, but you'd be better off carrying cigarettes than a gun. That's all the bums or scum bags down there want. 

I must say though, I have carried mine while night fishing alone down town.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

midmimike said:


> I must say though, I have carried mine while night fishing alone down town.


It isn't near as bad down there as it used to be. Hot summer nights with a full moon down at the crabhole years ago, I used to carry WITHOUT a CPL. Back before the WGVU and college went up down by Fulton. My friends uncle was killed down there back then. And when Sullivans was there on Bridge st. That wooded hill that was there was living quarters for some of the hobo/malcontent types.

And that school for the delinquent kids over at Old Union HS. Even in the daytime it was rough since they all though we made good targets for throwing rocks at while out in the water as they walked by :rant: 
Good thing I never packed there, I'd probably have gotten in trouble...


----------



## bnee251 (Jun 8, 2012)

A bunch if stupid kids go out at night, especially during the summer when I go carfishing late at night...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Gee.. come back from fishin n more gun talk, I know **** can happen any where, n there r nutts all around, but to bring a gun to go fishin...... sounds like there r a lot more, marsh mallow's out there then I through. Ya I take a gun when I go fishing n HUNTING, on the river. ps. sorry if I step on the toes of u gun toeding fishermen's. another ps. sorry for my spelling, I missed that part of school, I went fishing..Shoot me last... PLEASE


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Are you afraid of somebody carrying a gun?


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

I started carrying a gun bc of an incident while fishing an unmentionable. I was to far back and outnumbered to do anything but leave FAST. 

I have a cousin who has been an EMT in G Rapids for a decade. It's not all sugar and spice down there.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

ART said:


> Are you afraid of somebody carrying a gun?


 No not at all, because I'm not going to cast over some ones line. ( because he might be a nut with a gun) n I don't boat fish down there any more, so I don't have to worry about some nut with a gun losing a fish around my anchor rope n shooting me, just because he's having a bad day.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

Earlier in the salmon run last year a bank fisher was stabbed not a 100 yards from the dam. 
It takes all kinds of nuts......


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

riverbob said:


> No not at all, because I'm not going to cast over some ones line. ( because he might be a nut with a gun) n I don't boat fish down there any more, so I don't have to worry about some nut with a gun losing a fish around my anchor rope n shooting me, just because he's having a bad day.


You are believing somebody would pull a gun on you if you crossed their line?
What makes you think a legal carrier would go nuts on someone? They are the most law abiding around. Why can't they carry a gun to defend themselves from your nutcase?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

ART said:


> You are believing somebody would pull a gun on you if you crossed their line?
> What makes you think a legal carrier would go nuts on someone? They are the most law abiding around. Why can't they carry a gun to defend themselves from your nutcase?


 Frist of all I don't cross lines I'm a good caster 2nd just because some one is a legal carrier doesn't make them free from making a bad decision (remember **** happens) 3rd their not my nuts, mine r in my pants. 4th just bring your guns if u have to, in order to feel safe. 5th that's all I have to say about this subject...thank u


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

Deez nutz?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

riverbob said:


> just because some one is a legal carrier doesn't make them free from making a bad decision (remember **** happens


So you want to ban guns?
So a person can't carry to defend himself against a criminal with a knife or gun...there is a disconnect in your logic here....


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Saw GR police at the 6th St dam a few times, u know, the deadly sport for fishing at 6th street ;-)


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

ART said:


> So you want to ban guns?
> So a person can't carry to defend himself against a criminal with a knife or gun...there is a disconnect in your logic here....



He never said that. Relax and stop staring out the window waiting for the swat team to take your guns.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This one has gone off course, time to move on.


----------

